# Can I be self-employed under bridging Visa



## rainbowfish (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

I will be putting in a de facto application and I know bridging visa does not allow the applicant to work.

I had previously set up a company and is a director under the company. Can I still work in my own company?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

Some Bridging visas have permission to work, you'll have to wait and see what the conditions of your Bridging visa are.

If your Bridging visa does not allow yout to work, you can apply to get permission to work with the Bridging visa, you'll need to submit this form:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1005.pdf

Being self-employed still counts as work.


----------

